# Fertility Yoga



## atyancey (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello all I'm new to the site and was just wondering if it's ok to do fertility yoga while doing ivf, and if it's ok is it at any point that you should stop while going through the ivf cycle....


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi atyancey,
I did yoga before, throughout and after my treatment - about 45 minutes every morning. My first round was a success, so it didn't do me any harm 
I had been doing yoga for years before my IVF though, so I knew what my limits were and what felt 'wrong'. I do believe it really helped, especially in staying relaxed and calm throughout the IVF process. After transfer, you can concentrate on poses that promote blood flow to the uterus, and visualisations of the embryo sticking and developing into a baby. 

I did find that during stims, as the follicles were getting larger, it became quite uncomfortable to be in poses where my abdomen was compressed (forward folds, etc). So just be aware that you may have to modify a few poses here and there. I also took it slightly gently for the day after transfer. 

I recommend yoga to everyone, so I say go for it. Good luck!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My clinic advise no yoga moves that stretch your tummy at all during stims or after ec due to the risk to your ovaries (because they will be a lot bigger than usual). They say stick to relaxation and breathing aspects of yoga.

Xxx


----------



## atyancey (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks ladies.... I have been doing fertility yoga for about 6 months now and I just want to be sure that it will be ok. My mind and body feels really relaxed after yoga so it's good to know that I can continue.


----------

